

Quality of Words, Not Quantity, Is Crucial to Language Skills, Study Finds - wallflower
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/10/17/us/quality-of-words-not-quantity-is-crucial-to-language-skills-study-finds.html

======
wmil
I'm suspicious that "quality of communication" will turn out to be a proxy for
parental IQ.

